# Need Duck help fast



## pwrose (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello all, its been a while since I have posted but I still check in often. Here is my delima

4 duck breast
2 goose breast
Both are wild game and have been deskinned and soaked.

I need a good *NON* grill recipe. My grill decided that rusing out the burners was a great thing to do. So since I can't cook them on the grill I need a good recipe for the oven or stove top.

Being wild a red wine marinade would be in order I think, however I also have a white grape jalepeno wine that I was thinking would be good.

Wines readily on hand
Elderberry port
Chokecherry
Blueberry half mead
Muscidine
White grape Jalepeno
Bluebery Skeeter Pee
High Octane Strawberry

I can also pick up a store bought one for cooking with only if a different one would work that much better. I would like to use one of my own though.

Dinner is tomorrow night need a recipe soon so that I can get it marinating.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Feb 1, 2011)

I would marinade in a semi dry white wine over night in the fridge. Use a lemon dry rub, just a touch of extra virgin olive oil in the pan. Sear hot in pan, slow cook in oven. Garnish with fresh orange.

......Or......buy a bag of charcoal and go at it in the grill body. Remove the gas burners and hoses, place an old cookie sheet in the bottom and flame on! Time for a new grill in the spring.


----------



## pwrose (Feb 2, 2011)

The only white I have is the Jalepeno and it is dry.
I will put them in that now maybe that will be enough time, they are being cooked tonight.

I like the grill idea thats a quick fix.

There will be a new grill come spring for sure, this one is only 5 years old. I think I got my use out of it. LOL.


----------



## Sirs (Feb 2, 2011)

pwrose said:


> The only white I have is the Jalepeno and it is dry.
> I will put them in that now maybe that will be enough time, they are being cooked tonight.
> 
> I like the grill idea thats a quick fix.
> ...



You can always do like I used to do when confronted with cooking in oven, coat the breast in butter mixed with garlic and onion(either powder,salt,or granulated), add abit of olive oil,black pepper and just a pinch of salt if salt wasn't already in with garlic and onion to the mixture, make enough so you can do this several times during the cooking time. Wrap all this in foil make it loose fitting but tight seal till just about done then open up and let it brown slightly making sure to coat with butter mixture good. I've used this for duck dove and quail the more you coat with butter at end the better. You can try it or not but all I know is there was never any left when done this way, oh you gotta steam you some veggies and make some good crunchy bread to go with this lol.


----------



## Sirs (Feb 4, 2011)

well how did you end up cooking them you never said how it went??


----------



## countrygirl (Feb 4, 2011)

yeah, let us know!
my crew would have cut them into strips, floured them with a seasoned flour and deep fried them


----------



## abefroman (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't overcook them, duck breast should be med-rare.


----------



## Sirs (Feb 4, 2011)

oh if you've never tried doing like this you should specially quail I like to brown them barely talk about yummy...... and I agree with abe on the don't overcook part


----------



## pwrose (Feb 5, 2011)

It turned out well, It was wild duck so I cooked it done and not med rare.
here is how it went.
Marinated the duck breast from 8 am til 5 pm in Jalepeno wine.
Took them out and patted them dry. Heated up Olive Oil real hot to sear them, and Lightly seared all the breast. Then put Kosher salt, Motreal Chicken season, Garlic Powder and black pepper on it. Put them in a baking dish and cut up a stick of real butter in chunks on top of the breast. Cooked them for about 40 mins on 350.
The Duck turned out great, and since there was 4 different kinds (Teal, Black, Wood, and Mallard). The Goose breast sucked real bad, the flavor was not that bad, however have you ever had rubber that tasted good. Well that about explains the goose. No interest in have any more wild goose. Wild Duck on the other hand might be on the menu more often come next duck season. It will go good after having Dove, then Deer, and Duck to finish off the season.

Thanks for responding to help give me some sort of starting point.


----------



## countrygirl (Feb 6, 2011)

ooh, pw, that sounds delicious!


----------

